
Ask HN: Can you recommend free computer science uni lectures? - forgottenacc57
I can only find one or two good ones on iTunes U. Are there more great uni courses to listen to?
======
ramtatatam
Try [https://www.edx.org/](https://www.edx.org/) \- you will find a wide
variety of courses in there. Courses are free unless you wanted official
certificate (so the content is free)

Another one is [https://www.coursera.org/](https://www.coursera.org/) \-
similar (last time I looked there have been free courses in there)

~~~
forgottenacc57
To clarify, I don't want to do courses, just listen to university computer
science lectures.

~~~
jpindar
I enjoyed Richard Buckland's videos as much for his sense of humor as for the
actual content. Some of them are apparently now part of a mooc, but the ones I
watched a few years ago are just recordings of his lectures at UNSW.

[https://www.youtube.com/user/BucklandRichard](https://www.youtube.com/user/BucklandRichard)

------
silvaben
Structure and Interpretation of Computer Programs by MIT is excellent -
[https://ocw.mit.edu/courses/electrical-engineering-and-
compu...](https://ocw.mit.edu/courses/electrical-engineering-and-computer-
science/6-001-structure-and-interpretation-of-computer-programs-spring-2005/)

------
aq3cn
List of awesome university courses for learning Computer Science!

[https://github.com/prakhar1989/awesome-
courses](https://github.com/prakhar1989/awesome-courses)

------
MeryTerin456
Just find.You will find a wide variety of courses in there. Courses are free
unless you wanted official certificate.

------
ng-user
CS50x was great, stick with it.

